# Nuclear Medicine--Parathyroid Scan



## ~*Audra*~ (Jun 11, 2009)

Our company recently had a conference call and we were told on all parathyroid nuclear medicine scans that used planar and SPECT that CPT code 78803 should be used. Has anyone else ever heard of this code being assigned for a NM parathyroid? We looked all through the CPT book and we can not find any reasoning behind the use, can anyone else give us any guidance?

Thanks.


----------

